
Humans are hard-wired for laziness, study finds - mhb
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/health-and-fitness/fitness/humans-are-hard-wired-to-expend-as-little-energy-as-possible-study-finds/article26334952/
======
locopati
Laziness (value judgement) is a poor headline when what they're really talking
about is minimizing energy expenditures (factual information).

------
thomasrossi
heh, I know, coffee machine is _so_ far away >__>

